# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Wolf Spider :)

## KingCam

This is a wolf spider I caught in my backyard in the wood pile.  I do not know the ID.

It is eating a freshly molted lobster roach (Nauphoeta cinerea) in these photos.

----------


## Tyler

God I hate spiders!!! Cool pics I just couldn't do it!

----------



----------


## Faith

Beautiful spider! Looking head on at it in the first picture, reminds me of a gorilla  :Stick Out Tongue:  Gonna print this out and put it by my husband's pillow tonight  :Wink:

----------


## Tyler

Soooooooo mean!

----------


## Faith

haha he so deserves it and then some. His reaction would be Funniest Home Videos quality I'm sure  :Wink: 

@ Cam, how long have you known this little fellow to be back there? I'm no good at figuring out the ages of spiders but he looks pretty darn big (none of them around here make it that big and if they do, I lose track of them after awhile.)

----------


## KingCam

When I discovered it in the wood pile two months ago I brought it indoors.  I have no idea how long they live.

It is definitely the biggest spider I've seen in my yard.

----------


## Faith

Nice  :Smile:  I wasn't sure if he was still kicking it out there or not. We have tons of spiders around our wood piles (yes, I'm the one forced to gather the wood, haha) but I agree, we've never had any near that size that I've seen. Half that...maybe.

----------


## arielgasca420

beautiful spider. I must say I am quite jealous that you were able to get such a good shot. I agree, it does remind me a little of a gorilla face.

----------



----------


## KingCam

> beautiful spider. I must say I am quite jealous that you were able to get such a good shot. I agree, it does remind me a little of a gorilla face.


Thanks!  and with my cell phone no less :P  I was surprised it came out so well, too

----------


## arielgasca420

oh wow! I wish I could get pictures this well. my iphone 3GS doesnt have flash so it limits me at night or indoors

----------


## Faith

You took that with a cellphone? ;_; It takes better quality pictures than my camera! *has a cruddy non-smart phone with a camera that is probably as old as my kids* xD

----------


## Namio

Thanks for sharing, Cam! Cool critter you got from your yard. But those long-hairy spider arms are kind of, very slightly, creeping me out. lol

----------



----------


## Bruce

Nope!!! Do not want!!! 
Haha nice pics though, but yeah... Nooooo way...

----------


## KingCam

Hahahaha, you guys are too funny!



Sent from my Epic 4G using Tapatalk 2  :Smile:

----------


## Bruce

Hey, I love all animals, even had a rose haired tarantula in college for a bit. But if I saw something like that running around my room, that's grounds for execution via half a can of raid...

----------


## RobynSYR

Awesome spider!

----------



----------


## Tyler

Bruce that was epic!

----------


## Bruce

> Bruce that was epic!


Haha! I try I try...

But yeah, saw this outside last night.. Lucky for him it was OUTSIDE!

----------


## Heather

Must be the good meals you're providing him with! Ha ha! 

Cool! But creepy! Glad he's at your house and not mine, lol!

----------


## Bruce

> Must be the good meals you're providing him with! Ha ha! 
> 
> Cool! But creepy! Glad he's at your house and not mine, lol!


I'll FedEx him right over then!  :Wink:

----------


## KingCam

> Haha! I try I try...
> 
> But yeah, saw this outside last night.. Lucky for him it was OUTSIDE! 
> Attachment 37801


Is it weird that your photo just made me hungry?  LOL jk, awesome spider, though



So in other news, my "wolf spider" is actually probably a nursery web spider.  Shows how much I know XD

----------


## Bruce

> Is it weird that your photo just made me hungry?  LOL jk, awesome spider, though


nah, not at all!!!

----------

